# Suche passende Grafikkarte!



## nilsclar (25. November 2013)

Hallo liebe Forumleser,

ich bin auf der suche nach einer passende Grafikkarte mit der ich in erster Linie Spiele wie zb: Battlefield, fifa, Trials Evolution, Protoype... auf mittlerer und hoher Grafikstufe flüssig spielen kann. Die Grafikkarte sollte die 200€ Grenze nicht überschreiten. Ich möchte mir möglichst kein neues Motherboard kaufen müssen, da ich nicht wirklich das Geld dazu habe. Da wäre auch meine Frage, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, eine Grafikkarte mit pci 3.0 Anschlüssen auf ein Motherboard mit pci 2.0 Anschlüssen anzuschließen. Was könnt ihr mir Empfehlen? 

Aktuelle Pc Hardware:
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3 2.1 Mainboard (Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3 2.1 Mainboard Sockel AMD AM3 870: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör)
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon™ HD 5770 (ATI Radeonâ„¢ HD 5770 Grafikkarten)
Netzteil: Enermax Рro82+ II Netzteil 525W (ENERMAX.DE - Pro82+ II)
Prozessor: AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 635 Processor (AMD Athlon II X4 635 (2.90 GHz) AM3 - CHIP Online)
Und 8GB Arbeitsspeicher(RAM) welcher aber weiß ich nicht da ihn mein Bruder eingebaut hat.

Danke schonmal auf Antworten im Vorraus.


----------



## Kam1kaze5 (25. November 2013)

Dass sind ziemlich genau die selben Anforderungen, wie die, die ich auch hatte. Schau mal hier: http://forum.pcgames.de/kaufberatung/9327162-neue-grafikkarte-gesucht-bis-200-euro.html

Ich empfehl dir die R9 270X, am besten von MSI oder Sapphire. Was vielleicht auch noch interessant ist, ist dass du zu bestimmten R9.Modellen noch gratis BF4 dazukriegst, wenn du sie jetzt demnächst bestellst, AMD hat da so eine Aktion gestartet. Du musst dich halt informieren, welche Karten und ganz wichtig, welche Shops/Hersteller.

edit: PCIe 2.0 ist kein Problem, gibt kaum Leistungseinbußen. Was dein Motherboard oder dein Prozessor betrifft, kenn ich mich nicht aus...


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2013)

Jo, eine der AMD R9 270X wäre da passend. Die wird locker 2-3 mal so schnell sein wie Deine jetzige. Allerdings wird der Prozessor bei einem Spiel wie Battlefield 4 evlt. eine Grenze darstellen, mit Pech läuft es dann nicht schneller als mit einer Grafikkarte für 100-120€, die aber auch schon schneller als Deine 5770 ist.

Und PCIe 2.0 vs 3.0 ist an sich egal, selbst die neuesten Karten nutzen noch nicht den vollen 2.0-Speed, man braucht 3.0 also gar nicht, und die reine Funktionalität ist auch nicht beeinträchtigt.


----------



## nilsclar (27. November 2013)

Danke für die Antworten.
Also ist die r9 270x das beste/passende Modell ?


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2013)

Ja, für Dein Budget und den Preis auf jeden Fall. Vielleicht reicht Dir sogar eine AMD 7850, aber ne R9 270X wäre das beste bis 200€, sogar bis 250€ und wäre auch für Deine CPU in den allermeisten Games nicht "zu viel des Guten"


----------



## nilsclar (28. November 2013)

Also Vielen Dank für all die Antworten. Hat mir sehr geholfen. Es wird wahrscheinlich auf die msi r9 270x (MSI R9 270X Gaming 2G, Radeon R9 270X, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V303-002R) - Preisvergleich - ComputerBase) rauslaufen, da mir diese Karte auch in anderen Foren als die beste Karte empfohlen wurde -> Lautstärke, gute Leistung und passend zu meinem System. Außerdem scheint diese Karte auch das beste Modell zu sein wenn man unter den 200 € bleiben will und dieses maximum an geld nicht total ausreizen will wie es z.B bei der 7950 wäre mit um die 200€ und 200€+.Ich hoffe ich entscheide mich hier für das richtige modell(also wenn jmd noch ein anderen tipp hat gerne noch schreiben )Ich möchte mich auch dafür bedanken das ihr so schnell und hilfreich geantwortet habt und auch links extra dafür herausgesucht habt. 

DANKE!


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2013)

Die is auf jeden Fall gut, und technisch ist das ja an sich fast die gleiche wie eine 7950, nur dass die 7950 halt kaum mehr vertrieben wird, und die Restposten sind sogar teurer, das lohnt sich nicht.


----------

